# Quotables: Madonna, Defender of All?



## kozykitten (26 Dez. 2015)

"I am aware of the allegations that have surfaced over the years accusing Sean [Penn] of incidents of physical assault and abuse against me. Specifically, I am aware of the allegations concerning an alleged incident that occurred in June, 1987, whereby (according to tabloid reports), Sean allegedly struck me with a 'baseball bat'. I know the allegations in those and other reports to be completely outrageous, malicious, reckless, and false. ... Sean has never struck me, 'tied me up', or physically assaulted me, and any report to the contrary is [wrong]." 

--Madonna on her prior relationship with Sean Penn, claiming that he never physically assaulted her, and boy ... since these allegations have been floating around out there since the '80s, we're kind of surprised that she's saying something now, of all times. Which makes us wonder a) if the two are looking to hook back up, or b) if ol' Madge stands something to gain in this "Empire" lawsuit. 

It's great that she's coming forward to clear the notoriously fiery-tempered actor's name ... especially considering they share a long history together ... but the timing sure is strange, that's all we're saying.


----------

